# 7th June cd1



## Natsby

Well the witch got me, but it wasn´t a surprise so didn´t feel too bad. Anyone want to buddy up for this cycle? This is going to be my lucky cycle, at least it was last year, (until mc at 10 weeks.) SO who knows maybe this time I´ll get a sticky bean. Any takers?


Natsby
pdmcd17
future_numan
sarahincanada
readyfor more
greenfingers


----------



## AliGirl

Af is due tomorrow. If she arrives that will be my cd1 so I will be your buddy!:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry the AF came Natsby, but sounds like summer is the lucky time for you, FX for this month.


----------



## pdmcd17

Hi ladies 
Today is my cycle day 1
It'd be nice to go through this with others who are at the same point as me

Good luck fx'd for our bfp this cycle


----------



## Macwooly

I know I'm not CD1 but wanted to send :hugs: to all who have been visited by the AF :witch:

Wishing you all loads of :dust: for your new cycles and hoping you all get your BFPs very soon :dust:


----------



## future_numan

I am also on CD#1 today so I'll be your buddy:happydance:

Do you plan on doing anything special this cycle ?


----------



## sarahincanada

Im CD 1 today too so glad to buddy up! perhaps you can do a list of us in your first post to keep track? I get easily confused lol :wacko:

so far its

Natsby
pdmcd17
future_numan
sarahincanada


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> Well the witch got me, but it wasn´t a surprise so didn´t feel too bad. Anyone want to buddy up for this cycle? This is going to be my lucky cycle, at least it was last year, (until mc at 10 weeks.) SO who knows maybe this time I´ll get a sticky bean. Any takers?

I'm sorry Natsby :cry: The :witch: needs to be taken OUT! :gun:

Sending you :dust: for your lucky cycle :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'd love to join in too, if I may. 

AF was June 6th, so I'm on cd2.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi all I'm cycle day 1 too, I would love to join, how nice to know we are all at the same point.

Good luck ladies, this will be our month x


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby
pdmcd17
future_numan
sarahincanada
readyformore
GreenFingers

will be nice to go through this cycle with you all :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:dust:Sorry to hear Natsby I'm a wee bit ahead but hoping this is your lucky summer :flower:


----------



## Saz100

So sorry to hear the witch paid a visit! I am fairly new on here but loving the site and finding it very inspirational! I would love to join your list am currently CD5 - is that ok? Lets hope June/July is lucky for us all :hugs:


----------



## pdmcd17

Day 2 
Today my cycle finally feels like it used to before I ever was on bc
Hopefully I ov soon ( I have a short cycle- I'm still not sure my true cycleength as last cycle was the most normal one I have had) I ov last time at 8 days

Good luck everyone


----------



## future_numan

How long is everyone's cycle ?

I am 30CD with OV around CD14-15 ...


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Im CD 1 today too so glad to buddy up! perhaps you can do a list of us in your first post to keep track? I get easily confused lol :wacko:
> 
> so far its
> 
> Natsby
> pdmcd17
> future_numan
> sarahincanada


Good idea Sarah, I´ve done that and I´ll update it as and when.
Lovely ladies how nice to have buddys, lets make this a stressfree month with lots of bfps.

As for anything special, this month I am seeing an osteopath, sounds strange but they can often help and I have a very strange spine and pelvis. Then hopefully I have an appointment with a gynecologist at the hospital too, so we will see what she says. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Natsby

future_numan said:


> How long is everyone's cycle ?
> 
> I am 30CD with OV around CD14-15 ...

Same here although lately I have had two cycles of 28 and one of 29 days, maybe the epo. OV same too, cd15 last month


----------



## GreenFingers

I am anything from 24 days to 32 days, this month I OV on cd 13 and it was a 24 day cycle, last month I OV on day 14 and it was a 29 day cycle, who knows what is going on.

This month I am trying EPO, softcups and preseed all for the first time, I have been having accupuncture for the last 2 months and shall keep that up, I am also on holiday when I OV so I am hoping a bit of sun and relaxation will help.

Happy cycle day 2 everyone x


----------



## Saz100

I am usually between 28/30 days and ovulation between day 16-18. FX for everyone that this i a good month.
Natsby - Let us know how you get on with the Osteo and Gyno - good luck x


----------



## future_numan

I haven't heard of EPO changing the length of a cycle but I know first hand that soy does.. I have always been 30CD bang on and in the three months I took soy, it shortened it by a full 5 days and I OV anywhere from CD11-16.. so soy isn't for me !


----------



## readyformore

I'm anywhere from 27-31 days. I ov cd 16-19 and have an 11 day lp. (Last month was my first ever 12 day lp!)
This month I'm temping, but nothing else special or 'extra'. I'm strickly bd with ewcm.


----------



## pdmcd17

I am any where from 21-28 days and the only time I have ov was my last cycle taking soy at 8 days and I had a luteal phase of 16 days
I have had 4 cycles since ending my bc the beginning of dec 
And getting my first cycle after 100 days after ending it.

I'm 39 and have a 15 yr ds and 17 (on sat dd). My oh is 41 andhas no kids


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck everyone!

my cycles vary as my ovulation day varies from CD13 up to CD17, but my LP is always the same, 14 days. Last month I O'd CD14 and had a 28 day cycle.

tomorrow Im going to the FS for blood, ultrasound and clomid prescription so this month is a little different for me. but at least I have something to do while I wait to ov.

hoping for at least 2 bfps in this thread!!!


----------



## pdmcd17

sarahincanada where are you from? im in kitchener


----------



## sarahincanada

pdmcd17 said:


> sarahincanada where are you from? im in kitchener

omg im in guelph!!!! Im going to toronto to mount sinai for my fertility treatment


----------



## future_numan

I am also in Ontario..just north of Barrie:haha:

Sarah, I also went to Mount Sinai for fetility testing..but I had my IUI in Newmarket since that was closer to my work..


----------



## Natsby

Oh I´m so jealous of you gals in Canada. I worked in Quebec for a month and loved it there.

So how are we all doing so far?? As you may have seen from my other threads I´ve been busy so far, saw the osteopath and had a whole range of treatments from him and I´m now panicking because oh´s meds cause low mobility in sperm and I don´t know when I´ll get to see the specialist to ask for a test for him.
Nice new profile picture Sarah let us know how the hospital went, I´ll be stalking your thread anyway. 
hugs to everyone and keep a good strong pma.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby, bummer about the meds your OH is taking. Hopefully the doc can put him on a different alternative.

I think it's going to be a few more months for me. My thyroid was elevated and I need to get it adjusted. It won't be til the end of July before I get in to see him, then it takes 6+ weeks to get regulated. Oh well, it's already been 12 cycles and I'm ready to get moving, but I have no other choices. Hopefully by this fall.


----------



## Natsby

readyformore said:


> Natsby, bummer about the meds your OH is taking. Hopefully the doc can put him on a different alternative.
> 
> I think it's going to be a few more months for me. My thyroid was elevated and I need to get it adjusted. It won't be til the end of July before I get in to see him, then it takes 6+ weeks to get regulated. Oh well, it's already been 12 cycles and I'm ready to get moving, but I have no other choices. Hopefully by this fall.

Oh shame!! I know thyroid problems are a pain to fix poor you, do you have a doctor who knows about thyroids? My fitness teacher here has the same thing and it took them an age to figure out what was wrong with her. I hope they can sort you out quickly. Does it affect fertility or is it not advised while you level is high?


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Natsby, bummer about the meds your OH is taking. Hopefully the doc can put him on a different alternative.
> 
> I think it's going to be a few more months for me. My thyroid was elevated and I need to get it adjusted. It won't be til the end of July before I get in to see him, then it takes 6+ weeks to get regulated. Oh well, it's already been 12 cycles and I'm ready to get moving, but I have no other choices. Hopefully by this fall.
> 
> Oh shame!! I know thyroid problems are a pain to fix poor you, do you have a doctor who knows about thyroids? My fitness teacher here has the same thing and it took them an age to figure out what was wrong with her. I hope they can sort you out quickly. Does it affect fertility or is it not advised while you level is high?Click to expand...

I was diagnosed 10 years ago, so it's not really anything new. I've been on meds since that time. But, for some unknown reason, my level has risen. Hopefully an adjustment will do the trick. I do feel very fortunate that it's not a new diagnosis and I have an idea of how to deal with it.

It can affect fertility in the sense that it keeps you from getting pregnant (or can cause miscarriage). 
I'm seeing a specialist but as all specialists, he was booked over 2 months back. So, it's the end of July til I get in. My ob/gyn had been managing it because it was so stable. She adjusted my dose for me until then, hopefully it will help. My level wasn't really high, just higher end of normal. But I've learned from experience that it has to be PERFECT (not just 'within normal limits') for me to conceive.
Hopefully, this knowledge will keep me grounded this cycle, but I'm sure I'll be just as hopeful as always.


----------



## Natsby

I was thinking this morning that I should symptom spot now cd1 to 15, because although there is no way I can be pregnant I´m sure I´d see all the same twinges, swellings aches and sicknesses that I think are signs of pregnancy after OV. That way I can safely ignore them as normal in the tww. Does that make any sense? 
Hope you are all doing well hugs.


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:It does make sense in that you can compare and dismiss . Good luck with it all :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

o.k what does my OH know that I don´t?? He has be going on all day about cars with 7 places, showing me vans with seats in, does he think we are having a football team? lord I hope he isn´t clairvoyant, twins would be ok but any more than that and I´m really scared. Still Mcwooly if that prediction of 3 comes true for you at least you can ask my OH for advice on cars.


----------



## Saz100

Yeah that makes complete sense and I hope you manage to ignore all those annoying 2ww niggles. I usually start off the 2ww thinking I won't dwell, keep busy etc however it always fails and a couple of days I become completely obsessed by any twinge...infact I think most of the symptoms are in my head because I want that BFP sooooo badly!! Lets all makesure plenty of :sex: to ensure we give ourselves every chance of success. Currently on CD10 and already starting to feel nervous which is not good I know!!!:dohh:


----------



## Natsby

Saz100 said:


> Yeah that makes complete sense and I hope you manage to ignore all those annoying 2ww niggles. I usually start off the 2ww thinking I won't dwell, keep busy etc however it always fails and a couple of days I become completely obsessed by any twinge...infact I think most of the symptoms are in my head because I want that BFP sooooo badly!! Lets all makesure plenty of :sex: to ensure we give ourselves every chance of success. Currently on CD10 and already starting to feel nervous which is not good I know!!!:dohh:

I was just reading a pregnancy website and they said if you have regular periods stress shouldn´t make any difference, which made me feel sooo much better that I´m already less stressed. So go ahead feel nervous and happy BD hope you catch that eggy!!


----------



## future_numan

I really try not to dewell on anything during the 2ww because I remind myself that I didn't feel any different when I got pregnant with Emily..
This is my way of try to stop myself from driving myself crazy !!

Well it's the six day count down to OV for me..
We are going away camping this weekend so it should be interesting on how we fit in DTD ?!?!


----------



## readyformore

future_numan said:


> I really try not to dewell on anything during the 2ww because I remind myself that I didn't feel any different when I got pregnant with Emily..
> This is my way of try to stop myself from driving myself crazy !!
> 
> Well it's the six day count down to OV for me..
> We are going away camping this weekend so it should be interesting on how we fit in DTD ?!?!

This was me 2 cycles ago. All 3 kids sleeping 10 feet away and I'm ovulating:dohh:. 
Quick and quiet!!!!


----------



## future_numan

readyformore said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I really try not to dewell on anything during the 2ww because I remind myself that I didn't feel any different when I got pregnant with Emily..
> This is my way of try to stop myself from driving myself crazy !!
> 
> Well it's the six day count down to OV for me..
> We are going away camping this weekend so it should be interesting on how we fit in DTD ?!?!
> 
> This was me 2 cycles ago. All 3 kids sleeping 10 feet away and I'm ovulating:dohh:.
> Quick and quiet!!!!Click to expand...

At least we only have the 16 month old !!!:dohh:


----------



## Saz100

Ah thanks Natsby that's reassuring! It rally annoys the hell out of me when people say try and foget about it , the more you think about it the more it won't happen!!!! Let them try being in my shes and see how easy that is to do...not!!! Hope you're feeling better than the other day, have you ovulated yet? I think I am currently so tryig to make the most of DTD!!
As for the camping trip..hilarious and good luck with getting some time in for DTD fingers xd and let us know how you get on.
Does anybody else start planning their diaries well in advance of ovulation time. I had to cancel my sisters visit twice just incase! Is that really bad of me?!:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Saz100 said:


> Ah thanks Natsby that's reassuring! It rally annoys the hell out of me when people say try and foget about it , the more you think about it the more it won't happen!!!! Let them try being in my shes and see how easy that is to do...not!!! Hope you're feeling better than the other day, have you ovulated yet? I think I am currently so tryig to make the most of DTD!!
> As for the camping trip..hilarious and good luck with getting some time in for DTD fingers xd and let us know how you get on.
> Does anybody else start planning their diaries well in advance of ovulation time. I had to cancel my sisters visit twice just incase! Is that really bad of me?!:hugs:

Last time I was trying I asked the ladies in first trimester how many of them had been stressed ttc and several answered yes and they got BFP anyway! I won´t ovulate until this weekend but yes I try not to be at my MILs that weekend or have house guests. Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## future_numan

I think I should OV Friday but we will start BD tonight and every night till Saturday... so won't be cutting to far into the camping trip..
I also try to work plans around OV time..so the In-laws aren't here or anything..lol.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> Saz100 said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks Natsby that's reassuring! It rally annoys the hell out of me when people say try and foget about it , the more you think about it the more it won't happen!!!! Let them try being in my shes and see how easy that is to do...not!!! Hope you're feeling better than the other day, have you ovulated yet? I think I am currently so tryig to make the most of DTD!!
> As for the camping trip..hilarious and good luck with getting some time in for DTD fingers xd and let us know how you get on.
> Does anybody else start planning their diaries well in advance of ovulation time. I had to cancel my sisters visit twice just incase! Is that really bad of me?!:hugs:
> 
> Last time I was trying I asked the ladies in first trimester how many of them had been stressed ttc and several answered yes and they got BFP anyway! I won´t ovulate until this weekend but yes I try not to be at my MILs that weekend or have house guests. Hope you catch that egg!Click to expand...

Stress and conception?
I conceived my first after 4 IUIs while taking classes for IVF; convinced that I would never have a child.
My IUI was scheduled for the day after my grandfather died. I considered not going (I thought it would be somehow disrespectful) but decided to go through with it anyway.
The funeral was on my 25th birthday, just a day or two after IUI.

Now THAT was stressful, and I still got pregnant. 
Stress or don't stress, it's all about the sperm meeting the egg.


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello everyone
It looks like i ov on cycle day 8, now onto the 2ww heres hoping it catches.
Any one else ov yet or am i the only one with a short cycle.
good luck everyone


----------



## Natsby

I should Ov on cd14 or 15 so I´m way behind you. Hope you caught it, fingers crossed.


----------



## readyformore

I'm thinking I'll ov on about the 20-22nd of June. So, I still have several days of normal hormones until the crazy lady comes out!!

Good luck pdmcd17!


----------



## pdmcd17

lol crazy lady comes out
Goodness i have many days of that ha ha usually 1 week before af arrives ha ha so if shes comming this month i only have about 1 week of normalness;) luckily oh is amazing

i would just love a few months of normalness no emotional outbursts (well i can hope)


----------



## future_numan

I am a week ahead of myself:dohh:
I shouldn't OV till 21st or 22nd:dohh:
Here I was preparing on how to fit in BD this weekend..



pdmcd17... lots of dust sent your way.. lets hope your our first BFP this month:hugs:


----------



## Saz100

I thought I ovulated on cd11 but now on cd14 and ov signs there again so am not entirely sure. Will keep BD until after the weekend in the hope of catchin that egg!! Good luck and lots of baby dust to all:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Saz100 said:


> I thought I ovulated on cd11 but now on cd14 and ov signs there again so am not entirely sure. Will keep BD until after the weekend in the hope of catchin that egg!! Good luck and lots of baby dust to all:hugs:

Exhausting isn´t it? But keep at it. How do you detect OV? I´m using opks now, less stress than temping but at least I can nail it down a bit.
Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Saz100

Very!!! I used OPK's for a couple of months and then just got used to the other signs I know TMI but CM and OV pain etc. Have never temped as don't think I'd be able to do it at same time everyday so ruled that out. My doc says not to use OPK's as it can just increase stress etc but I think whatever works for you is the best way. I'm usually day 14-16 but may have been CD11 this month - it's soooo confusing!! Am trying just to stay relaxed as last month I became a bit obsessive and my poor BF was just like a performing seal lol!:haha:


----------



## future_numan

How's everyone doing ?


----------



## readyformore

future_numan said:


> How's everyone doing ?

Ugh, I'm ready to beat my head against the wall!!!

I usually ov cd 16-19 and I have lots of notice from ewcm. All of my past plans have failed, so I decided to be drastic this month and go for 1 shot bd immediately prior to O. (Long story-short version, DH has great sperm, but numbers drop significantly with frequent bd. I've never gotten pregnant from daily bd or when the last bd is more than 24 hours out from ov).

I haveto get my timing perfect.

Temp dip on cd15 at 5 am yesterday, we bd 11pm. I was so happy last night, I was thinking the timing was perfect. We hadn't bd in 3 days so I'm confident he has abudant swimmers. And, lots of it seemed to stay inside.

This morning, cd 16. . . . . my temp is up! I expected it to be down today and ov today. So, now I'm thinking that I ov on cd15 and my bd was too far after ov. The egg only lives like 12 hours after ov! Ugh!! I would call it the O+12 method, but really it would be more like O+20. 

So, I'm already not hopeful, and I just HATE TTC!! :cry: Last month, was a similar story. I knew on the day of ovulation that my cycle was a bust.

Ok, rant is over.

I hope someone else is hopeful.


----------



## pdmcd17

Ready you may not be out positive mental attitude. you could still catch that egg.

Im 8 dpo and i dont think its gonna be my month (i know im not out my temp is still up and climbing still ha ha - but i know know a triphasic chart for me doesnt mean bfp)

I feel the same symptoms as last month when i was hopeful. Im still hoping but not as optimistic i guess that is why the 2ww sucks

but i can hope still a bit as af symp and early preg symp are so similar.

good luck to all the ladies getting ready to ov.


----------



## Natsby

Oh dear no one sounds very hopeful so far, sorry to hear it. I Ov either yesterday or today got pos okp both days and bd both too, pre-seed and legs up the wall. I´ll give it another shot tomorrow and then we are off to see my MIL so that might have to be it. I know smep says miss a day and then go again, but I can´t unless she goes out for a while which isn´t likely.
How about you Future numan? how are you getting on?


----------



## readyformore

Oh, and now this evening, I'm having horrible ovulation pain! Maybe I'm ovulating today like I had hoped.

So, in 24 hours I've gone from being excited, to being depressed, to being hopeful. That basically sums up my 2ww emotional rollercoaster.
Seriously, the only time I have any peace is from AF to ov. The 2ww I absolutley get mental! So sorry in advance for my future posts!


----------



## future_numan

Ready, I toltally understand the rollercoaster ride:wacko:
Hopfully this will be your last one !!

Natsby, We must be close to the same cycle.. I should OV today or tomorrow except DH is away till tonight so there hasn't been ANY BDing since af left.. so I am hoping OV holds off till tomorrow so we have at least a chance to catch the egg with one BD..


----------



## readyformore

Well, that will be a nice welcome home for him won't it? "Hi, honey, I'm so glad to see you. Now drop your pants!"

Good luck.

My temp actually has only gone up to what I think will be my coverline, so. . . I'm guessing that today is ov day? But I'll know for sure tomorrow after temping. :wacko:


----------



## future_numan

Well I'm out for this month already:cry:
DH was to tired last night for BD ( I even tried bribing) but whenever he's tired and I even hint at sex he comes down with some sort of a:sick: last night it was stomach cramps:grr:

I should have OV yesterday or today so even if I could convince him tonight ( which is doughtful since we were grumpy with each other this morning over it) I don't think I'd get the :spermy: in time:cry:

But lots of :dust: to those who have a chance this month..lets see some :bfp:


----------



## Natsby

future_numan said:


> Well I'm out for this month already:cry:
> DH was to tired last night for BD ( I even tried bribing) but whenever he's tired and I even hint at sex he comes down with some sort of a:sick: last night it was stomach cramps:grr:
> 
> I should have OV yesterday or today so even if I could convince him tonight ( which is doughtful since we were grumpy with each other this morning over it) I don't think I'd get the :spermy: in time:cry:
> 
> But lots of :dust: to those who have a chance this month..lets see some :bfp:

Oh shame, what a stinker! He owes you double next month!
Having told mine he wasn´t helping enough he managed to keep up and do smep this cycle so fingers crossed it worked, he might not be so cooperative next month.


----------



## AliGirl

future_numan said:


> Well I'm out for this month already:cry:
> DH was to tired last night for BD ( I even tried bribing) but whenever he's tired and I even hint at sex he comes down with some sort of a:sick: last night it was stomach cramps:grr:
> 
> I should have OV yesterday or today so even if I could convince him tonight ( which is doughtful since we were grumpy with each other this morning over it) I don't think I'd get the :spermy: in time:cry:
> 
> But lots of :dust: to those who have a chance this month..lets see some :bfp:

Future_numan, I totally sympathise with you. My dh has been working crazy hours this month, and has cried 'too tired' every night so far. I did manage to get him to dtd last night, but I think I'll be pushing my luck for a repeat performance tonight. So, this month, I have to hope on a 'one-hit wonder'!! I think I'm o-ing today, so I suppose there is a chance that last night's 'deposit' might be sufficient, but I'm really not hopeful :growlmad:


----------



## future_numan

AliGirl said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out for this month already:cry:
> DH was to tired last night for BD ( I even tried bribing) but whenever he's tired and I even hint at sex he comes down with some sort of a:sick: last night it was stomach cramps:grr:
> 
> I should have OV yesterday or today so even if I could convince him tonight ( which is doughtful since we were grumpy with each other this morning over it) I don't think I'd get the :spermy: in time:cry:
> 
> But lots of :dust: to those who have a chance this month..lets see some :bfp:
> 
> Future_numan, I totally sympathise with you. My dh has been working crazy hours this month, and has cried 'too tired' every night so far. I did manage to get him to dtd last night, but I think I'll be pushing my luck for a repeat performance tonight. So, this month, I have to hope on a 'one-hit wonder'!! I think I'm o-ing today, so I suppose there is a chance that last night's 'deposit' might be sufficient, but I'm really not hopeful :growlmad:Click to expand...

Men..they can be so frustrating sometimes:growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

Oh, future_numan, that just stinks!!

Sorry you lost this month.


----------



## readyformore

I am charting this month (I'm an experienced charter), and now I'm totally confused.
FF says I'm 3dpo, but my guess is I'm 1dpo. My temp just hasn't risen much over the coverline yet.
So, we'll see. If I'm 1dpo, it was perfect timing. If I'm 3dpo, I have no chance, so I'm hoping for 1dpo, lol!!


----------



## readyformore

Everyone should be in the 2ww by now. 

How are you guys holding up?

I'm already on the rollercoaster. I was worried about my thyroid meds getting adjusted. Just found out on Friday my levels are great, I'm thrilled.

Now, it's my temp that is causing me grief. It's barely above coverline and dipping below as well. I think maybe I have low progesterone (level was fine 6 months ago) and that's causing the low temp? So, far, it looks like the example in TCOYF for low progesterone. So, at 3dpo, I've convinced myself I'm out. I'll be following up with my doc and seeing what to do. Maybe have another 7dpo progesterone drawn. Any suggestions?

Anyone else struggling? Or maybe your're happy that ov is over and done with?


----------



## future_numan

That 2WW rollercoaster can be brutal.. and play mind tricks on you.. lets hope the next two weeks go fast for everyone !! Lets see some BFP !!!


----------



## Saz100

Hi Ladies, I am now between 8 and 10 dpo and no symptoms either way really! I Totally relaxed during week 1 of the 2ww but it's starting to creep up on me now and I can feel that POAS obsession coming on!!! NOOOOOOO! How are you all earing up?:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm certifiably insane at the moment. 7dpo according to FF.


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies
sorry for those who are out

i am now now 13dpo and still no symptoms wierd for me. today is cycle day 21 and AF is due now till next sun. (my cycles range 21-28 days). But no symptoms of AF comming it is a wierd cycle for me.

I was gonna test this am but had to pee so badly and was so tired I forgot - so i will have to wait till later or tomorrow morning. I dont feel anything eithter way ( I did test a few days ago and bfn). Im tempted to just wait it out I don't know if I could take another BFN its harder then AF.

good luck to everyone else in the tww.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi ladies
Just back from a lovely 2 week break in France so my first week of the 2ww has flown by. I'm now 6dpo and doing ok right now, that may change over the course of the week though!
It's hard to get up to speed on everyone after 2 weeks away but thinking of you all in this 2ww and let's see some BFP in this thread x x


----------



## future_numan

Greenfingers... what a wonderful way to pass some of the 2WW.. hope you are well rested and you get your BFP (((HUGS)))


----------



## GreenFingers

Future_numan it was, wish I could do it every month, it really does help to be doing something else.....moto must fill the 2ww with lots of exciting things to look forward to.


----------



## Saz100

Well ladies my 2ww has come to an abrupt end following the arrival of the evil witch :witch: 4 days early - I just don't know what the hell is going on!!!!! :cry:
Anyway good luck to you all and hoping for lots of BFP's to cheer me up, fingers xd


----------



## Natsby

Saz100 said:


> Well ladies my 2ww has come to an abrupt end following the arrival of the evil witch :witch: 4 days early - I just don't know what the hell is going on!!!!! :cry:
> Anyway good luck to you all and hoping for lots of BFP's to cheer me up, fingers xd

Damn that witch!!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Saz100 said:


> Well ladies my 2ww has come to an abrupt end following the arrival of the evil witch :witch: 4 days early - I just don't know what the hell is going on!!!!! :cry:
> Anyway good luck to you all and hoping for lots of BFP's to cheer me up, fingers xd

Awww, I am so sorry she found you:hugs:.. and 4 days early too boot :growlmad:


----------



## pdmcd17

Weird cycles suck
I vote for banning af.
I'm now 15 dpo still no pms or other symptoms
I tested with ic and bfn- still wondering what's going on though I think she's waiting till tomorrow for our camping trip ( cause the federal park where were camping has no showers and the lake up by is cold- I'm gonna have to pay to showe fun fun)

Oh weird thing today a coworker came in with her newborn I had a physiological reaction it was weird my boobs felt like milk letdown when I held him - maybe I'm just mental and it's all in my head

Hopefully she stays away for us who are still waiting
If I have cell signal when camping I'll check in


----------



## future_numan

PDM.. have fun camping and Happy Canada !!..Hopefully AF will stay away..

I'm also heading out camping this weekend ( at a prov. park with free showers..lol.) but the weather is suppose to be nice and the place we are going to have a beautiful beach !!


----------



## pdmcd17

future which one are you heading too? my personal fave is port burwell and then the pinery. im dying to go to killbear hopefullly this summer. 

were going to cyprus (bruce pennisula nat park ) for 2 night then to port elgin for 2 (so i will survive - his parents live there, but they summer in cape breton- and it is where he is from orignally)


----------



## future_numan

We are going to Balsam Lake this time but I have been to alot of different parks all over Ontario..
My fav. is Killbear ( going there thanksgiving weekend for the fall colours) second to that one is Awenda.. really nice hiking there but the beaches are rocky..
I haven't been to the Pinery yet..might get there next year,, plan on trying Sandbanks too..
Do you tent it or do you have a trailer ?
We always tented it up till this year.. we cheated and bought a tent trailer !!


----------



## pdmcd17

Future we tent it
But I have oh convinced to get tent trailer in the fall after he gets a new suv as his current one doesn't have trailer hitch
Cyprus doesn't have electricity fun I always camp on electrical sites I got oh to get me a cell charger it will charge my iPhone 2.5 x's haha watch there be no signal

Sandbanks is nice I used to camp there as a kid


----------



## future_numan

We camped at Awenda last father's day weekend and that was the first time I have had hydro on site.. all I can say is... GREAT.. we are on a non hyro site this weekend because we booked before we bought the trailer but the rest of the long weekends we will be on hydro..have fun and good luck with cell reception !!


----------



## readyformore

saz100, big ((hugs)). Sorry the witch got you.

pdmcd17, fingers crossed for you.

bfn for me this morning.


----------



## Natsby

readyformore said:


> saz100, big ((hugs)). Sorry the witch got you.
> 
> pdmcd17, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> bfn for me this morning.


SOrry to hear that RFM, but how many dpo are you? Is there still a chance? If not I hope next cycle is yours!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

readyformore said:


> saz100, big ((hugs)). Sorry the witch got you.
> 
> pdmcd17, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> bfn for me this morning.

:cry::hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I know I have a very slim chance for this month so I am not getting very worked up this cycle but has anyone ever had a painful ovriey.. I have the nagging pain on my right side.. it's even worst when I roll over in bed.. feels like a stretching kind of pain..
Should I be worried ? Maybe it just a small cyst where to follical was released ?


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> saz100, big ((hugs)). Sorry the witch got you.
> 
> pdmcd17, fingers crossed for you.
> 
> bfn for me this morning.
> 
> 
> SOrry to hear that RFM, but how many dpo are you? Is there still a chance? If not I hope next cycle is yours!:hugs:Click to expand...

9dpo. Today is 10dpo with an enormous temp drop.

I don't know why I'm so devastated, but I am.
I hate being this unhappy. I just want to be as happy as I was prior to ttc. Maybe I should just stop.:cry:


----------



## readyformore

future_numan said:


> I know I have a very slim chance for this month so I am not getting very worked up this cycle but has anyone ever had a painful ovriey.. I have the nagging pain on my right side.. it's even worst when I roll over in bed.. feels like a stretching kind of pain..
> Should I be worried ? Maybe it just a small cyst where to follical was released ?

I used to get cysts after Ov. As long as the pain goes away after AF, you're fine :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## pdmcd17

Ready
Could it be implantation dip?


----------



## future_numan

Well ladies..it has to be close to testing time for everyone ?


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi future_numan...FF has me done to test on Thursday but I already feel out..have had a 2 day temp dip so that always tells me AF is on her way!!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## future_numan

I was pretty sure I didn't have much of a chance this month and I'm starting to feel "crampy" like AF is on her way.. she is due Wed..


----------



## GreenFingers

Urghhh this waiting is sooo painful.....


----------



## pdmcd17

Well af was nice and waited to arrive till yesterday when we got into port Elgin and showers. On to cycle 3 of soya and my last as we go to the fertility dr this month
I have to admit last month was my most normal cycle since before bc
That is optimistic!


----------



## future_numan

GreenFingers said:


> Urghhh this waiting is sooo painful.....

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

pdmcd17 said:


> Well af was nice and waited to arrive till yesterday when we got into port Elgin and showers. On to cycle 3 of soya and my last as we go to the fertility dr this month
> I have to admit last month was my most normal cycle since before bc
> That is optimistic!

Well isn't she a doll to wait for you to be near a shower..least she could do:thumbup:
It's great that soy has had a positive effect on you..I have heard different stories some good some bad.. for me it shortened my cycle by a full five days..I was OV on CD7..so I stopped taking it.. 
keep us posted on the progress..it sounds like a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

I'm out. On to cycle #13. Seeing the RE in a month.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GreenFingers

I'm out too, on to cycle number 12 for me and FS in August. 

Good luck as well to everyone for next cycle x


----------



## readyformore

Greenfingers, we're right about on the same plan then, huh?

A year of ttc and both of us seeing the RE in August. Have you ever been to one before?


----------



## GreenFingers

Yes we are :hugs: I'm actually having all the tests now and August is the follow up to discuss the results and the way forward! So in my mind I have 2 more cycles before we get help which seems unbearable right now, it's getting so tough to keep going. 

How about you, do you have a plan or any timeframes?


----------



## readyformore

My plan is to get pregnant asap, lol!!

Actually, I've been having my ob/gyn do the bloodwork and ultrasounds that I know my RE will want done. Today, she did yet another FSH, LH, estradiol, and TSH. All of which I had done about 5 months ago. She also did AMH and prolactin.

I went to my RE 9 years ago to have my first, so I have a pretty good idea of what to expect. I'll need another HSG and my husband will need an SA, that's about it. If the stars align, I'll be cd1-3 on the day of my appointment. I'm hoping to get started that month, that day. Maybe some clomid. I can get an HSG in prior to OV, and DH can easily swing by to drop off a sample at some point prior to OV as well. I have an agenda, I'm (somewhat) educated about infertility treatments, and I'm pushy, lol. I plan to walk out with something to help me.

I'd like to try a few months of whatever meds she suggests, provided DHs SA comes back good. If it doesn't come back good, then I'll talk about IVF. I'm not terribly interested in IUI (even though that's what I did to get my first) simply because it has such a low success rate at our age. I'd rather go to IVF. But, I will consider whatever she suggests as well. Although, I do have to say that the time I did get pregnant, was because I was pushy and told her what I wanted to change for my treatment that month. . . and it worked.

What's your plan?


----------



## GreenFingers

Well we have a problem with dh sa so if all my results come back clear they are offering 3 rounds of iui free so i will probably give it a go. Want to do it with clomid if possible for the best possible chance. I feel in my heart of hearts it won't happen naturally so roll on August.
Keep us posted what you decide and good luck x x


----------



## future_numan

Well the :witch: showed up right on time ( not that I am all that surprised) so on to cycle # 9 ...


----------

